# pelvicachromis pulcher fry



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

my fry in one of my grow out tanks at 8 weeks soon time to separate them 
http://m567.photobucket.com/albumvi...uh5spDrLkMQQ8NgkFhbXl+pdmIABf3elNYCh/fCM2WxL+


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

nice :thumb:


----------

